# CCS Exam Prep Materials



## amneske (Jan 22, 2013)

Hello Everyone, 
   I know this is not an AHIMA website, but I dont plan on becoming an AHIMA member so I dont have access to their boards. I plan on taking the CCS Exam by the end of May. With the cost of the test and the study materials, it is adding up to be quite a pricey venture, so I am trying to save as much as I can just in case I have to take the test more than once. At $399 a pop, more than once is expensive. I was wondering if anyone had any used 2012 CCS exam prep material they would be willing to share with me?

Any help is appreciated!!


----------



## pegsmith (Jan 22, 2013)

*Ccs*

I think you will need to become a member for Ahima if you want to take the exam.  I am teaching a class for the CCS-P thru a local school and my past student's had to become members. Peg Smith CPC


----------



## amneske (Jan 22, 2013)

I dont believe you have to become a member. There is a different price for the exam for members and non-members. Additionally I called AHIMA to find out if it is required to gain membership prior to taking the test and they said no, and that it was required to keep your credentials either. You do have to be a member before  the CPC exam, which I already did.


----------



## cordelia (Jan 22, 2013)

When I studied for the CCS, I just bought an older version of the PRG from amazon. The format of the CCS is slightly different now than from the study guide I bought, but the main point of a study guide is to test your knowledge of coding principals, rather than the actual format of the test. 

Anyway, buying used/older guides helped me save a lot of money.

You DO NOT have to be an AHIMA member to take their tests. I have the CCS and am not a member. 

Cordelia, CCS, CPC


----------



## amneske (Jan 23, 2013)

I thought about that, but I wasnt sure if say the 2011 would be all that different from the 2012. I dont see the need to buy the 2013 materials, since the test is still the 2012 format until June 2013 and I plan on taking the test before June.


----------



## joanne71178 (Jan 24, 2013)

I am also studying for my CCS.  I did not know you could have your CCS, but not become a memeber.  Do you have to obtain CEU's to keep this cert. ; member or not?


----------



## cordelia (Jan 24, 2013)

joanne71178 said:


> I am also studying for my CCS.  I did not know you could have your CCS, but not become a memeber.  Do you have to obtain CEU's to keep this cert. ; member or not?



Yes, all certification holders are required to obtain CE's, regardless of being a member or not. You get a small discount on the CE's in the AHIMA store if you are a member, but my employer provides me with continuting education, so that didn't matter to me. When it came time for me to take my test, I just didn't see a lot of benefit of being a member.

Cordelia, CCS, CPC


----------



## joanne71178 (Feb 3, 2013)

Where do you obtain the CEU's for the CCS Cert?  Also,  Are there any other books you recommend as a study guide other than the CCS Prep?

Also,  would you be able to tell me where I can find back issues of the Coding Clinic Issues? 


Thanks in advance!

Joanne CPC


----------

